# Looking for small tract: Talbot, Harris, Butler, Marion



## Daddy Buck (Jan 13, 2016)

We are a small family club in Talbot looking to add a small tract or two. 100 to 500 acres. We have been on our current property for 40 years, and are responsible, non-drinking people who take care of the land. We don't need camping because we have that at our current lease. Please PM me if you have something available. We are not looking for another club. Just property to lease.


----------



## Daddy Buck (Jan 21, 2016)

Ttt


----------



## Daddy Buck (Feb 12, 2016)

Ttt


----------



## Daddy Buck (Apr 1, 2016)

Ttt


----------

